# anyone have a pic of their lowering sprungs prior to install?



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Most tumes Google images and websites that sell springs dont post a pic of the actual springs. I knows its an odd request but with some springs dropping uneven, I want to look at the springs to make sure its possible to trim a tad off the coil before purchase. I don't want nor need comments about cutting coils. I'm an adult and having owned ~20+ vehicles that have been lowered I know the ins/outs and the pros/cons. I just need to see how the coils sit in the spring perches. I know on some cars they are just smaller at the top and bigger at the bottom so its possible to trim a dead coil, while others the spring is both smaller at the top and bottom making them unable to trim. Thank you in advance. Remember I don't need and education on lowering a car or everyone telling me to buy coilovers, I keep cars for 1 to 1.5 years so I can't justify the cost and with driving only ~7k miles a year I'm not worried about blown shocks the next owner can worry about that.

TL;DR...I need a pic of cruze lowering springs uninstalled or to know how the coils sit in the spring perches.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

My pedders took a few thousand miles to even out, but they are even now


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got my B&Gs coming, ill snap a few pics before install so you can see them


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i have my stock spings in a box will that help you with what you need i can snap a pic.


----------

